

Microsoft signs 'legal covenant' with Chinese Linux vendor - insraq
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-signs-legal-covenant-with-chinese-linux-vendor/10407

======
Joakal
Why is Microsoft pursuing this Linux Cloud stack software when there's
OpenStack that's backed by Rackspace, NASA, etc?

